# Looking for professional website design



## drosslord (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a small t-shirt business and I am trying to get my company online. I had someone in my local area designing my site but I am really unhappy with the results. I want something professional but at the same time not breaking the bank. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello, i develop my ohn site. If you want i can help you
Www.justsign.nl
It is make by joomla and virtuemart

Rob van Westrop


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

Westrop said:


> Hello, i develop my ohn site. If you want i can help you
> Www.justsign.nl
> It is make by joomla and virtuemart
> 
> Rob van Westrop


I'm interested, you designer is a demo?? kinda of confused.


----------



## designerscounty (Oct 25, 2011)

Post your project on freelance websites like Guru.com and https://www.elance.com/ also you can try Fiverr - Hire people to do things for $5
I have not tried hiring anyone off of these sites so can not give you any personal experience.

HTH


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

designerscounty said:


> Post your project on freelance websites like Guru.com and https://www.elance.com/ also you can try Fiverr - Hire people to do things for $5
> I have not tried hiring anyone off of these sites so can not give you any personal experience.
> 
> HTH


Tried awarded job to place said be done in 10 days. said contact me shortly. then 3 weeks later contacts me again saying thanks for the job. never done.


----------



## designerscounty (Oct 25, 2011)

That sucks. I am sure these sites have some mechanism in place to handle such situations. Hopefully you got your money back.
All the best.


----------



## direct2garment (Feb 28, 2011)

Let me give you a bit of advice in regards to using sites like Scritplance, freelancer and getacoder.com

It is a crap shoot at best in finding the right developer and getting something completed right and on time. 

I have wasted thousand upon thousands of dollars finding the right developer. 

Give me an idea of the type of site you're interested in and I will point you in the right direction. Are you looking for something similar to bustedtees, customink, cafepress, bluecotton? What are you looking for? 

Do you need a designer?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

this is who did ours: Nashville Web Design, WordPress/Custom Site Development, Digital Social Media Marketing - NoSleepForSheep

She is really good.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

whoops!

my bad!


----------



## drosslord (Feb 7, 2011)

direct2garment said:


> Let me give you a bit of advice in regards to using sites like Scritplance, freelancer and getacoder.com
> 
> It is a crap shoot at best in finding the right developer and getting something completed right and on time.
> 
> ...


I can design the artwork for the site. I can even put the page together and work as a stand alone (no back end) site. But linking the shopping cart to my eprocessing center as well as getting the website to calculate shipping fees is beyond me. 

I am looking for something similar to snorgtees.com or jinx.com. Does anyone know if any special programs were used to make these pages because they all look very similar, almost like they are template? Or is it all HTML?

I was also wanting to add a shirt designer to my site. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to do that?


----------

